# Herding breeds - AS



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

This is just a thread of my most recent thoughts :biggrin:

I am getting sheep. BIG sheep. Not many sheep, but they will be big!

I have 4 dogs now so there is NO WAY I am getting more until one passes. Mikey is 10 soon, and I fully expect him to be here for at least 5 more years. He is SO healthy! :smile:

I recently came across the most beautiful Australian shepherd and if I'm getting sheep...well a herding dog is ideal! I try to use my dogs to help me move the goats but they don't really get it :tongue: I know that I don't want a BC, I've honestly never met one that I clicked with so I'm not going to take a chance on one. I've met a few AS that I liked. They seem to be a slightly more relaxed herding breed from what I've experienced. I'd love a Catahoula too!

Anyway, I'd love to hear about other herding breeds!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

corgi? haha

I love Aussie's too. I don't know that I'd be the right person/situation for one, but I think you would, and I've met several that were sweet, though slightly aloof. And I think they are just stunning dogs!

What about an Old English Sheepdog? haha.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Get a houla!!!! There's people out there who use their catahoulas for herding. They're so smart and versatile, I love Aussies too but what'd you expect my answer to be? :wink:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

meggels said:


> corgi? haha
> 
> I love Aussie's too. I don't know that I'd be the right person/situation for one, but I think you would, and I've met several that were sweet, though slightly aloof. And I think they are just stunning dogs!
> 
> What about an Old English Sheepdog? haha.


Not really a corgi fan. I would like it to be able to jump into the truck :tongue:

I think an OES would be really high maintenance!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

catahoulamom said:


> Get a houla!!!! There's people out there who use their catahoulas for herding. They're so smart and versatile, I love Aussies too but what'd you expect my answer to be? :wink:


hehehe I knew you would be biased! I love houlas too. They are still on the top but I've heard they can be REALLY intense. I just saw that the Coho breeder took some pups to "Ewetopia". That sounds like so much fun! I do love the short hair and they come in such pretty colors  

A friend of mine has a BC/Bull terrier mix and she loves to herd my goats LOL.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

My only experience with any herding breeds are AS's. If you get one and actually want it to help you with livestock be sure to get one with working ranch dog lines, not show ring lines. We have both. Copper and Shadow have strong herding instincts, but I have no idea really how to teach them to herd correctly with commands. Aussie, on the other hand has NO drive at all. None. He just lays there and watches Copper and Shadow run up and down the fence line trying to get the horses to go somewhere. 

But as long as you get the right one, the drive will be there! And sooo smart.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Smooth Collie - easy maintenance, l
love to work and then shut down and snuggle in a heartbeat. Easy. easy dogs. Probably the easiest herding breed.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> My only experience with any herding breeds are AS's. If you get one and actually want it to help you with livestock be sure to get one with working ranch dog lines, not show ring lines. We have both. Copper and Shadow have strong herding instincts, but I have no idea really how to teach them to herd correctly with commands. Aussie, on the other hand has NO drive at all. None. He just lays there and watches Copper and Shadow run up and down the fence line trying to get the horses to go somewhere.
> 
> But as long as you get the right one, the drive will be there! And sooo smart.


I just realised that you have an Aussie named Aussie :thumb: haha 

It would definitely be a working line dog. I have so many years to make a decision  

There are a pile of breeds I want!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> I just realised that you have an Aussie named Aussie :thumb: haha
> 
> It would definitely be a working line dog. I have so many years to make a decision
> 
> There are a pile of breeds I want!


Lol! Yea, he's Wayne's, and he named him that. I have no idea why. For some reason, he just thought it fit. Aussie is the blue merle in my Sig. picture.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Liz said:


> Smooth Collie - easy maintenance, l
> love to work and then shut down and snuggle in a heartbeat. Easy. easy dogs. Probably the easiest herding breed.


Never even thought about these. Probably because I've seen one collie in person. They are beautiful though. Are they popular working dogs?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

A blue heeler maybe?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> A blue heeler maybe?


They are kind of on the smaller end...I do like them though :smile:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

NO, NO, NOOOOO!!!! Don't listen to any of them, they don't know what they are talking about! 
You want, I mean, you NEED a Blue Heeler. Without a doubt. Reason? They are the best dog breed in the world, and, a herder on top of that. What more could you ask for?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> NO, NO, NOOOOO!!!! Don't listen to any of them, they don't know what they are talking about!
> You want, I mean, you NEED a Blue Heeler. Without a doubt. Reason? They are the best dog breed in the world, and, a herder on top of that. What more could you ask for?


haha You wouldn't be biased would you? :tongue:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I talk only in facts. :amen:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

They are awesome. My only issue is their size.


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse (Nov 22, 2012)

German Shepherd? :biggrin:


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Sprocket said:


> hehehe I knew you would be biased! I love houlas too. They are still on the top but I've heard they can be REALLY intense. I just saw that the Coho breeder took some pups to "Ewetopia". That sounds like so much fun! I do love the short hair and they come in such pretty colors
> 
> A friend of mine has a BC/Bull terrier mix and she loves to herd my goats LOL.


They are pretty intense, I think you'd have to raise them from a young age with the farm animals so they learn to be respectful and gentle. Oh my, coho had two puppies they were trying to place and I was dying inside resisting one of the patchwork pups. 

BC/BT?! What a mix! That must be an intense dog!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

woganvonderweidenstrasse said:


> German Shepherd? :biggrin:


I think with the GSD health issues, I'd like to stay clear of them. 



catahoulamom said:


> They are pretty intense, I think you'd have to raise them from a young age with the farm animals so they learn to be respectful and gentle. Oh my, coho had two puppies they were trying to place and I was dying inside resisting one of the patchwork pups.
> 
> BC/BT?! What a mix! That must be an intense dog!


I LOVE that red merle female. Her substance is exactly what I want!

Actually she is rather chill! She does love herding those goats though. It is a trip to watch her put them in a group and move them. She doesn't know commands, she just knows she wants them to stay in a group lol.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Now that is a pretty interesting mix--- I'll bet she is wicked smart.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I have a show Aussie, but he came from a breeder with a cattle farm, so I'm guessing they trained and versatile. He is not lazy and will herd anything, thats my problem haha, he herds everything all the time. I would have no idea how to train him to not bite as he herds ? But he is not an athlete he gets hurt easily, well he cries and holds his paw up, but is fine the next minute ahha.













Also show lines tend to have a lot of hair, and is work to brush and keep clean. As you can see he is very outgoing and has no fear, sometimes that gets him in trouble, he has chased a panther before without hesitation scared the crap out of me.


----------



## suebisaga (Sep 23, 2012)

A lot of herding dogs come with same sex dog aggression and well just Dog aggression issues. Lots of redirected and 
lots of "bossy" pants attitudes.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Chocx2 said:


> I have a show Aussie, but he came from a breeder with a cattle farm, so I'm guessing they trained and versatile. He is not lazy and will herd anything, thats my problem haha, he herds everything all the time. I would have no idea how to train him to not bite as he herds ? But he is not an athlete he gets hurt easily, well he cries and holds his paw up, but is fine the next minute ahha.
> 
> View attachment 8800
> View attachment 8801
> Also show lines tend to have a lot of hair, and is work to brush and keep clean. As you can see he is very outgoing and has no fear, sometimes that gets him in trouble, he has chased a panther before without hesitation scared the crap out of me.



Yep, LOTS of work with all that extra hair. Aussie's is so thick compared to Shadow and Copper. Beautiful, but I don't think I will have another with such a heavy coat.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Chocx2 said:


> I have a show Aussie, but he came from a breeder with a cattle farm, so I'm guessing they trained and versatile. He is not lazy and will herd anything, thats my problem haha, he herds everything all the time. I would have no idea how to train him to not bite as he herds ? But he is not an athlete he gets hurt easily, well he cries and holds his paw up, but is fine the next minute ahha.
> 
> View attachment 8800
> View attachment 8801
> Also show lines tend to have a lot of hair, and is work to brush and keep clean. As you can see he is very outgoing and has no fear, sometimes that gets him in trouble, he has chased a panther before without hesitation scared the crap out of me.


I can't see the photos  Photos posted from this site never show up for me. They just look like color blocks.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

suebisaga said:


> A lot of herding dogs come with same sex dog aggression and well just Dog aggression issues. Lots of redirected and
> lots of "bossy" pants attitudes.


I would take a gander and guess that this has a lot to do with them not being allowed to work out their natural instinct.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> Yep, LOTS of work with all that extra hair. Aussie's is so thick compared to Shadow and Copper. Beautiful, but I don't think I will have another with such a heavy coat.


Yeah the hair thing really is tough for me. Mikey is our hairiest dog and he sheds CONSTANTLY. His hair isn't even anything close to being as thick as an Aussies.

I was talking to Drew about this last night and I mentioned the Catahoula again. All he says is "Those dogs are ugly". That is literally his response to every single dog breed I bring up. I'm beginning to think that he doesn't even know what they look like.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

suebisaga said:


> A lot of herding dogs come with same sex dog aggression and well just Dog aggression issues. Lots of redirected and
> lots of "bossy" pants attitudes.


Never had a problem with that. They do have a lot of energy, and that energy needs to be directed somehow. But same sex aggression isn't an issue. 

The "bossy" thing is being a herding breed, and they will try to herd anything if they have nothing else to do, and herding involves nipping which is a natural behavior. They need to have a job to do or have a good energy outlet.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Sprocket said:


> I was talking to Drew about this last night and I mentioned the Catahoula again. All he says is "Those dogs are ugly". That is literally his response to every single dog breed I bring up. I'm beginning to think that he doesn't even know what they look like.


Sometimes I feel like guys disagree with us just for the heck of it! Maybe he's only seen the creepy white-blue eyed catahoulas.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Well i would have to say there is no better sheep dog than a Border Collie plain and simple. That is if you get a good one. But I can understand the intensity of the breed maybe some not wanting. Well that's why I don't have one I don't work sheep enough.

And you won't be either so you wouldn't really need one. I don't recommend a Blue Heeler (sorry Penny) for a sheep dog as they are usually much to aggressive for sheep, there just to rough. They are a much better cattle dogs how ever if you get Heeler Border Collie mix then they can be pretty good.

A Kelpie might be another one and they are short haired. I'll tell you what I would really like to try is a Dutch Shepherd or Malinois I'm not sure of how they would be as a sheep dog but that is what they were first breed to do, and I just think they are so cool. I would love to see if they would be any good.


Oh I almost forgot a New Zealand Huntaway, my nephew has one and he is a big dog. They use there voice to move the sheep. His was never raised around livestock so he doesn't work them. He now is working for my sister so he is around cows now but I don't think he works them either.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I can't believe you mentioned a NZ Huntaway. I never thought anyone over here would have heard of them so it was a lovely surprise!
Big dogs with big deep barks. Super dogs, they work up in the hills in NZ.
Yes, a Blue Heeler/BC cross, don't they call them a Texas Heeler? There was one the other day at a K9 Disc Dogs exhibition event I went to, a bit bigger than a Blue Heeler. Nice looking dog, would have plenty of brains too. Seems to be a cross I would be very interested in one day myself.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Here are two of mine that I currently co-own. Just so you could see a real nice smooth collie. Sable is a 6 year old male and the tri is a 9 year old female.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Herzo said:


> Well i would have to say there is no better sheep dog than a Border Collie plain and simple. That is if you get a good one. But I can understand the intensity of the breed maybe some not wanting. Well that's why I don't have one I don't work sheep enough.
> 
> And you won't be either so you wouldn't really need one. I don't recommend a Blue Heeler (sorry Penny) for a sheep dog as they are usually much to aggressive for sheep, there just to rough. They are a much better cattle dogs how ever if you get Heeler Border Collie mix then they can be pretty good.
> 
> ...


I really don't like Border collies as a whole so that is definitely out. I did meet a Mcnab who I thought was lovely but he was a sniveler dog.

The dog will be used daily, AM and PM to move the sheep out and switch over to separate enclosures. We aren't going to be roaming 10,000 acres on horseback so I need a dog that knows when to turn off. 



MollyWoppy said:


> I can't believe you mentioned a NZ Huntaway. I never thought anyone over here would have heard of them so it was a lovely surprise!
> Big dogs with big deep barks. Super dogs, they work up in the hills in NZ.
> Yes, a Blue Heeler/BC cross, don't they call them a Texas Heeler? There was one the other day at a K9 Disc Dogs exhibition event I went to, a bit bigger than a Blue Heeler. Nice looking dog, would have plenty of brains too. Seems to be a cross I would be very interested in one day myself.


I've never even heard of them!



Liz said:


> Here are two of mine that I currently co-own. Just so you could see a real nice smooth collie. Sable is a 6 year old male and the tri is a 9 year old female.
> 
> 
> View attachment 8805
> ...


Can't see the photos. DFC won't let me.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Shoot maybe someone can fix. I looked and nothing seems to be blocking them.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

Liz said:


> Shoot maybe someone can fix. I looked and nothing seems to be blocking them.


I can see them


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

OK at least it is not me screwing something up.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

No its not you. I haven't been able to see images properly on this site for a few months.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Yea a Border Collie doesn't have much of an off button, I do love them though. I'm not sure a McNab is that much different not sure. My sister has a very short haired dog I got her at the shelter and she has been told it looks like a McNab and she's a working fool.

Liz that Sable is beautiful, I would have one like that.

My nephew's Huntaway Koda is a very nice dog, he's not hipper at all. I don't know if they are all as big as he is but he's as tall as a GSD and the same coloring but shorter hair.


----------

